# Merry Christmas



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Seeing most of my posts are here in S scale, may I take the time to wish everyone here, and in the forum, a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!... Sincerely, Loren, aka Flyernut.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Merry Christmas flyernut. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas, FN. May we all be blessed this holiday season.

Carl


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

merry christmas to all


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Seeing most of my posts are here in S scale, may I take the time to wish everyone here, and in the forum, a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!... Sincerely, Loren, aka Flyernut.:smilie_daumenpos:


Trains are trains..............no matter what scale!










Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year back to you from an O guy, who also has a few HO and a couple of N, along with some G scale trains.
I do have a couple S too in the mix.
Trains are trains!


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all our fine family members on this forum!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Trains are trains..............no matter what scale!
> 
> View attachment 39735
> 
> ...


Lol.. I also have G scale, O scale, and standard gauge as well...But I love my flyers as that's what Dad had when I was a kid.. Miss you Dad, I wish you could see us now!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Warmest wishes to the land of S!


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

Late to the party as usual

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Dang! I'm even later, Merry Christmas...but I can also wish a Happy New Year to all.


----------

